# free agent prospects for ufc



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

note: will not do any more updates to the OP as of sept 13

i saw a thread about undefeated prospects. this is a thread about free agent prospects (not in the UFC/WEC, strikeforce top fighters nor ufc/wec rejects) 

HW

1. *Fabio Maldonado*- 17-3 with last loss to Cacareco. fights for blackhouse (much like JDS). has 2 wins over fellow prospect "big rig". won his last 10 fights in a row. could possibly drop to 205. also had a boxing career though fighting cans.

2. *Daniel Puder*- 8-0 for winner of wwe tough enough, competed in wwe and worked with kurt angle, could draw some ratings, but yet to fight a formidable opponent

3. Tom Murphy- 8-0 with a win at UFC and KOTC, only loss in his career was unofficial on tuf 2 to winner Rashad Evans. biggest wins Josh Hendricks and Icho Larenas who fought for UFC.

major orgs: Shane Del Rosario, Jon Olav Einemo Dave Herman, Damian Grabowski, Guram Gugenishvilli
rookie prospects: Cole Konrad, Daniel Cormier, Blagoi Ivanov, Ron Sparks

LHW

1. *Yan Cabral*- 9-0 all wins by submission, Bazilian living in Spain with wins over, though fighting sub-par opponents. Could be the marquee fighter for Spain

2. Jan Blachowicz- 11-2 with wins over some C level fighters, with recent loss to Andre Feyet. among the top european prospects out of Poland. had previously rejected some big offers from the states. has a fight against Daniel Tabera @ 205. though he should enter as an underdog, a win would jump him to the top @205 prospects.

3. Hans Stringer 16-4 out of the netherlands, winning his last 7 bouts, with also a recent loss to andre feyet.

4. Marcus Vanttinnen- 15-2 fighter out of finland, may have alot of work in front to make it to the big leagues, as his most recent loss comes from Rodney Wallace. often equated with hans stringer.

5. Ethan "the flamingo" Garrison 8-0 with 7 finishes, but virtually none of them had winning records..

6. Lanus Jones- 7-0, all finishes, but virtually all novice

7. Jonas Billstein- 19 year old with 7-0 record from Germany with all finishes, virtually all novice

other orgs: Slava Vasilevski,Raphael Davis
rookies: Roger Gracie, Ralek Gracie, Xande, Drysdale

MW

1. *Jimi “Poster Boy” Manuwa*- 9-0 from England, the posterboy has finished all of his opponents, and though was previously offered a ufc contract, rejected it due to wanting more experience. had a win over 8-0 english-italian valentino petrescu.

2. *Papy Abedi*- 7-0 out of Sweden with Judo background. could be considered the Swedish Hector Lombard. with some rumors going hes going to the ufc, winning his next fight almost guarantees it. With the UFC possibly coming to Sweden, he could be featured on the card together with Gustaffson, Kampmann, Thoresen, Nelson and Vantinnen,, All of Scandinavian nationality.

3. Mamed “cannibal” Khalidov- 20-4 from Poland of chechen origin has a loss and a win over tough Jorge Santiago, but drew in his last fight with Ryuta Sakurai. was undefeated in 18 bouts coming into the santiago rematch. beat fighters like Jason Guida and Daniel Acacio. previously rejected ufc offer because he is not interested in exclusive contracts.

4. Daniel “gladiator” Tabera- 16-2 fighter out of Spain, most recent loss coming in bellator to jared hess. his old age could be a factor. Has a big fight against the polish prospect @205 which is a must win to have hopes for his career. He could be equated with Sinosic of Australia, Siver of Germany and Sakara of Italy to be the first B level fighter for his country.

5. Nate Kittredge- 10-1 with only loss coming by a dq. his last fight was his toughest but he came off with the split decision.

6. Jason Norwood- 10-1 with 10 wins in a row, fought once for bellator and had decent wins over Jon Kirk, Wayne Cole and Herbert Goodman. he also served in the military and practised MCMAP. (similar to Tim kennedy and Brian Stan).

7. Josh Rosaaen- 7 fights 7 finishes. has some decent wins over Chad Reiner and Victor Moreno

8. Bruno Santos 7-0 from Brazil, considering drop to 170. has some decent wins including Crocotta and Motoserra

9. David "Chango" Mariscal- 10-0 out of Mexico. with the UFC making plans for mexico, he could be one of the local prospects, though fought novices so far.

10. Augusto "Dogerges" Montano- 8-0, all finishes, out of Mexico. see David Mariscal.

11. Jason “Deathtrap” Tapia- 8-0 from New Mexico, no notable performances

12. Rumen Dimitrov- 9-0 with 2 ties, a world class ***** fighter much like his brother Rosen Dimitrov, but fought losing records and novices. 

other orgs: rochkold, Shlemenko, Bryan Baker, Tesanovic, Kusch
rookies: uriah hall, Chris Weidman, Rasul Magomedov

WW

1. *Quinn Mulhern*- 13-1 fighting for KOTC, with big probability of landing in the UFC. has only lost to michael guymon of ufc, and beat fellow prospect levi stout in his last match.

2.* Delson Heleno *20-5 (1 DQ) with great BJJ and on 7 fight win streak.

3. Jesse "water" Bongfeldt-21-6 from Canada, 7 wins in a row after loss to Goulet. has a win over UFC TJ Grant

4. Gunnar Nelson 7-0 BJJ specialist from iceland, has a grappling win over Jeff Monson. fought to a draw in his first fight vs John olesen. his biggest win came against Danny Mitchell. was challegned by War Machine who claimed he would expose this prospect. will be fighting undefeated 9-0 prospect Eugene Fadiora who also holds a win over Danny Mitchell. this spot is actually reserved for the winner of the nelson-fadiora fight. the loser will be off the prospects list, unless its anything but a decisive win. the winner should land in the ufc.

5. Simeon Thoresen- 12-1 out of Norway, with only loss coming by majority decison. there were rumors going around that he signed with ufc. He has a match coming up against Italian Marco Santi, a win should get him even closer to signing with ufc. 

6. Eduardo Pamplona- 12-2, with only one loss in his last 13 fights coming from tough middleweight robbie lawler. he is scheduled to fight in brazil and coming off matches in m-1. could be a win away from a big contract.

7. Hai Lin Ao- 8-0 all finishes, out of China, and partner of WEC fighter "Mongolian Wolf". very likely to fight in WEC and UFC.

8. Myles Jury- 8-0 all 1st round wins. hes fighting next in KOTC vs Sam Oropeza. a win would surely end him up in the ufc. 

9. Lloyd Woodard- 8-0 with 7 finishes, could possibly cut down to 155. notable victories Ryan Healy and Alonzo Martinez.

10. Eugene Fadiora- 9-0 out of England, fought some fighters on winning streaks including Dave Bownds, Nathan Champ, Bradley Scott, and Danny Mitchell. is looking to add Gunnar Nelson to his list of undefeated fighters stopped and going on 10-0. he defeated the best fighter nelson fought in danny mitchell. he will be coming in as an underdog against nelson due to nelson's bjj background. 

11. Magomed Saadulaev- 10-0 Russian, with no affiliation with m-1, fights for pro fc. with UFC’s lack of interest in Russian fighters, he might sign with Bellator or SF.

12. Bislan Isaev- 9-1 with 8 wins in a row includig over fellow prospect Arthur Guseinov and Rafael Silva. See Magomed Saadulaev.

13.Arthur Guseinov- 7-1 Dagestan fighting for pro fc, previously fought for M-1. had 3 head kick wins in a row. was fighting at middleweight but is dropping to welterweight

14. Arsen Temirkhanov 8-1 Russian with a loss to Murad Baterbiev. no other notable fights, fought last for m-1 so may be contracted under them.

15. Nathan Gerrard- 11-0 but haven’t fought since 2009 and could be retired. most notable opponent Bradstreet

other orgs: tyron woodley, Saffiedine, Bowling, good, ben askren, rick hawn, jim wallhead, Hornbuckle
rookies:braulio estima, pablo popovitch, Yuri Villefort, Ryan Laflare, Edward Guedes, Colin Fletcher, Murad Baterbiev

LW

1. *Antonio "Mandingo" Mckee*- 25-3, undefeated in 14 fights since his last loss to karo parisyan, and beat notable fighters Delson Heleno, Derrick Noble, Carlo Prater, and Luciano Azevedo in a fight he said that if he doesnt finish, he retires from mma (he has 18 decision wins). considers himself one of the best wrestlers in mma.

2. *Gary Wright*- 8-0 Canadian fighting for KOTC, has a win over ufc fighter TJ Grant and is surely on his way to the UFC

3. *Un Sik Song*- 9-1 fighter from Korea, with only loss to fellow prospect Yushiaki Kishimoto

4. Hacran Dias- 16-1 with sole loss to ui cheol nam, was regarded as a huge prospect (equivalent to nazareno malegarie) with 13 bouts undefeated coming in to fight the korean. notable fights include Williamy Freire, Takafumi Ito (draw)

5. Ivan Jorge "Batman"14-1 brazilian with a loss to 155lbs prospect yuri ivlev. has wins over Alexandre Barros and Daniel Acacio.

6. Alex "pulga" pimentel- 9-0 brazilian, notable wins over "Bananaga" and "Manteiga"

7. Carlos Antonio de Souza- 9-0 from Brazil all wins by submission. fought novices and mediocore fighters.

8. Lukasz Sajewski- 8-0 fighter from Poland with a win over countryman Marcin Held. Could be matched up in WEC with Jewtusko to see who the best lightweight in Poland is. most other opponents were novices with losing records.

9. Marcin Held- 9-1 with sole loss to wec fighter Lukasz Sajewski, another great polish fighter with a lot of potential. the loss pushes him down though. has been fighting sub-par opposition prior to that.

10. Jeremy "spooner" Spoon- 7-0 all finishes and a great nickname. but fought fighters with horrible records.

11. Eduard Folayang- 8-1 filipino fighter with only loss to undefeated future prospect jon tuck, but fought novices.

12. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire- 7-1 with controversial loss to williamy freire, in which he claims williamy was greasing. unfortunately that was the only fighter he fought who was at least decent.

other orgs: Tiger Sarnavskiy, Taisumov, Ivlev, Noons, Evangelista, Ui Cheol Nam
rookies: Magno Almeida, Rustan Habilov, Ryan Vaccaro, Jon Tuck, Bao Li Gao, Eric Larkin Arapkhanov, Anthony Durnell, alexi mayweather

FW

1. *Nazareno Malegarie*- 18-0 record,notable wins over Ruan Castil,Erick Silva and Daniel Morales. could be the first mma fighter to win 25 fights in a row.

2. *Matt Fiordirosa*- 13-1 with only loss to Wagney Fabiano and a win over Chase Beebe 

3. Yusup Saadulaev- 8-0 with a win over fellow prospect Jared Mcmahan, and holds a draw against unbeaten Martin Jimerez. all other opponents were novices

4. Jared McMahan 12-1 with only loss by leg injury to fellow prospect Yusup Saadulaev. all other opponents were subpar

5.Dave Hill- 9-0 from England, and a longtime prospect, but all subpar compettion.

other orgs: Patricio Freire, Joe Soto, Karakhanyan
rookies: Mark Adams, Martin Jimerez.

BW

1. *Abel "the Silent Assassin" Cullum*- 18-3 fighter, fought previously for Dream and Sho xc. fighting Jimmie Rivera next, and should end up in WEC.

2.*Kevin "the silencer" Belingon*- 7-0 filipino fighter, and a wushu fighter. notable wins Richard Lasprilla

3. *Mike "the hulk" Easton *10-1 with a win over chase beebe, John Dodoson of 125lbs and "taz" Ferguson, and a huge upset loss to a novice.

4. Travis marx 15-1, with wins over subpar opponents and an upset loss.

5. Giorgio Andrews 7-0 all won in first round. should consider fighting those that have won a fight.

6. Edwin "El Feroz" Figueroa 7-0 fighter with all finishes, but winning against losing records and subpar competition

other orgs: Mas Ueda, Somdet, Ulysses Gomez, Travis Reddinger, Zach Makovsky

rookies: Russell Doane, Sidemar Honorio, David Aranda, Roland Delorme, Diego Wilson

125lbs

1.Jussier Da Silva- 7-0 with wins over former top ranked Kojima and Pantoja.

2. John "the magician" Dodson 9-5 with losses to Urushitani, Joe Doherty (135lbs), undefeated Bill Boland and Pat Runez, Mike Easton. has wins over Clint Godfrey and Jessie Riggleman. 

3. Jessie "mountainman" Riggleman 9-1, only loss to John Dodson. notable wins over "Taz" Ferguson and Bryan Goldsby

4.Mikey "Burque Bulldog" Lovato 10-1 from New Mexico, avenging his only loss, though fought cans to say the least

5. Alexis Vila 8-0, great wrestler, though no notable opponents

6. Blake Sprouse- 9-2 with 8 wins in a row, with losses to kirk ross and david thomas, and a win over Ryan Shamrock (ken's wife in wwf?)

other orgs: Kojima, Yamaguchi, Yuki Shojo, Urushitani,Kitahara, 
rookies: Bill Boland, Johnny Velasquez, Lah Thao, Pat Runez, Kirk Ross, Henry Cejudo 

heres some more introdution
Daniel Puder (or is it Tito Ortiz?)
http://www.gilroydispatch.com/content/img/f256109/puder.jpg

Jimi Manuwa









Papy Abedi









Mamed Khalidov









Daniel Tabera









Rumen Dimitrov









Edwardo Pamplona









Lloyd Woodard









Mckee









Batman









Hai Lin Ao









Eduard Folayang









Jon Tuck









Nazareno Malegarie









Abel Cullum









Travis Marx









Pablo Popovitch









Uriah Hall


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Khalidov, Falcao and Mckee would be really nice additions to the depth of their divisions in the UFC. They have the experience and the craftiness to really hang with most guys in their respective divisions in my opinion. Most of the other guys I have to admit I've never even heard of.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Khalidov, Falcao and Mckee would be really nice additions to the depth of their divisions in the UFC. They have the experience and the craftiness to really hang with most guys in their respective divisions in my opinion. Most of the other guys I have to admit I've never even heard of.


Falcao has a lot of wins, but i read they were all cans, and he lost twice to another prospect fabio maldonado.

khalidov doesnt like exclusive contracts, and he lost to santiago and had a draw in his last fight. strikeforce would be good though.

mckee is the equivalent of Nik Lentz more or less in terms of lay and pray, and his age could be a factor.

other fighters you havent heard about are Jimi Manuwa who says he will be the new poster boy for english mma after bisping, Papy Abedi who could be the next Alexander Gustaffson or Hector Lombard, Yan Cabral is a great submission fighter, but his record could be equivalent to falcao, Gary "evil ginger" Wright is a great Canadian prospect with a win over ufc tj grant, Malegarie and Abel Cullum could do great things in wec.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No Kurt Angle?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> No Kurt Angle?


hes not a free agent hes locked in tna, and when his contract is up he goes to ufc


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> hes not a free agent hes locked in tna, and when his contract is up he goes to ufc


Never ever gonna happen. He is to old and broken to start now never mind the fact he has battled numerous substance abuse problems that are gonna further age his body.


My pick would be LW Guillaume Delorenzi,










Guy is the next GSP, he is a jujitsu black belt a big strong LW who looked comfortably sized when he competed at WW. He trains with an abundance of great people from working at TriStar with the likes of GSP to Brazillian Top Team Canada.He is definitely one of the biggest prospects coming out of Canada right now. The only weakness I have seen from him is a tendency to be to willing to give up his back which he got away with until he ran into War Machine. Other than that he has no other losses and a lot of dominations.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Never ever gonna happen. He is to old and broken to start now never mind the fact he has battled numerous substance abuse problems that are gonna further age his body.
> 
> 
> My pick would be LW Guillaume Delorenzi,
> ...


never say never.

is Delorenzi the guy that lost to War Machine in round 1?? i know you can come up with better then that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> never say never.
> 
> is Delorenzi the guy that lost to War Machine in round 1?? i know you can come up with better then that.


Don't go thinking War Machine is some scrub despite the fact he is bat shit crazy the guy is tough and before all his legal problems he went on a real tear outside the UFC. I am telling you this guy is for real. He was winning the fight before he foolishly gave up his back. At LW he will be hard pressed to find somebody his size as well.

And when it comes to Angle NEVER EVER EVER. They have no interest he is 10X less legitimate than James Toney. Bob Sapp has more credibility as a fighter.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

3 in a row this year......bring the BEAST back, he can't be worse than Madsen


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Toxic said:


> And when it comes to Angle *NEVER EVER EVER.*.


you'll see



Toxic said:


> They have no interest he is *10X less legitimate than James Toney*. Bob Sapp has more credibility as a fighter.


care to elaborate?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> 3 in a row this year......bring the BEAST back, he can't be worse than Madsen


Hey he is on a 5 fight win streak and has only lost 3 of his last 20.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Abel Cullum is a FW. And by FW I mean FLY Weight.

UFC doesn't have that division.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jimi Manuwa raise01:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'm pretty sure Abel Cullum is a FW. And by FW I mean FLY Weight.
> 
> UFC doesn't have that division.


in KOTC flyweight=135lbs (bantamweight)



Joabbuac said:


> Jimi Manuwa raise01:


i have him as #1 @ middleweight


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> in KOTC flyweight=135lbs (bantamweight)



PAY CLOSE ATTENTION. ABEL CULLUM HOLDS A FLYWEIGHT TITLE.

SO IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER IF THAT WEIGHTCLASS HAS A DIFFERENT NAME IN OTHER ORGANIZATIONS BECAUSE HE IS NOT FIGHTING THERE. 

FURTHER MORE *HE IS NOT ELIGIBLE FOR THE UFC*. BECUASE THEY DO NOT HAVE ANYBODY FOR HIM TO COMPETE WITH IN THAT WEIGHT CLASS.

THE UFC DOES NOT HOLD FIGHTS IN THAT WEIGHT CLASS.

SO I DON'T KNOW WHY YOU ARE LISTING HIM AS A FREE AGENT PROSPECT FOR THE UFC.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> PAY CLOSE ATTENTION. ABEL CULLUM HOLDS A FLYWEIGHT TITLE.
> 
> SO IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER IF THAT WEIGHTCLASS HAS A DIFFERENT NAME IN OTHER ORGANIZATIONS BECAUSE HE IS NOT FIGHTING THERE.
> 
> ...


maybe because i dont feel like using the name "Zuffa" all the time?

ufc or wec it doesnt matter, wec will dissolve into ufc in a matter of no time.

about the name i dont understand you. if he was their "heavyweight champion" would i have to put him in the HW division? it doesnt matter what its called, its about the actual weight, and it says "135"


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> maybe because i dont feel like using the name "Zuffa" all the time? ufc or wec it doesnt matter


, 

Your thread title said UFC prospects. You didn't stipulate anything in your posts to indicate otherwise until I pointed out that it would be impossible for Abel Cullum to compete there..

Now you're saying that this is a Zuffa prospect thread and he's a prospect for the WEC. Okay fine.. as long as you understand that he's not a UFC prospect in contrast to your opening post than all is well.



UFC86 said:


> wec will dissolve into ufc in a matter of no time.


Says you. Or do you have a source to prove this?



UFC86 said:


> about the name i dont understand you. if he was their "heavyweight champion" would i have to put him in the HW division? it doesnt matter what its called, its about the actual weight, and it says "135"


Yeah I hear you bud, but since he holds a flyweight title I tend to refer to him as such.. either way you slice it.. FW/BW he's still not a UFC prospect which is the point I was making.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> ,
> 
> Your thread title said UFC prospects. You didn't stipulate anything in your posts to indicate otherwise until I pointed out that it would be impossible for Abel Cullum to compete there..
> 
> ...


the name "ufc" in the title attracts more viewers then "zuffa" due to brand name. ufc and wec are more or less the same thing (watch the wec ppv)

http://mmaplanet.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/is-a-ufcwec-merger-on-the-horizon/


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> the name "ufc" in the title attracts more viewers then "zuffa" due to brand name. ufc and wec are more or less the same thing (watch the wec ppv)
> 
> http://mmaplanet.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/is-a-ufcwec-merger-on-the-horizon/


I don't have to watch a WEC PPV to know that both organazations are owned by the same parent company "ZUFFA" 

"Zuffa" the italian word for fight is owned by the Fertitas. Everybody on MMAForum knows this...

They dissolved theirWW, MW and LHW divisions already into the UFC.. They however still keep a BW and FW roster as well as a LW roster..

It's been said on many broadcasts that they will more than likely keep the WEC around for the lighter weightclasses.

Just because Zuffa owns the WEC doesn't mean that they are going to merge the entire organization into the UFC.

That is a conclusion that you are jumping to.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't have to watch a WEC PPV to know that both organazations are owned by the same parent company "ZUFFA"
> 
> "Zuffa" the italian word for fight is owned by the Fertitas. Everybody on MMAForum knows this...
> 
> ...



the link i posted is very recent and talks about the merger


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> the link i posted is very recent and talks about the merger


The merger?

The link you posted is a reporter giving his speculation about why "he thinks" it may happen...

Here is the meat of that entire article... In one paragraph quoted from your article....



> UFC President Dana White and WEC General Manager Reed Harris have been asked repeatedly *if the WEC was going to be absorbed by the UFC. The answer has consistently been “no.*” The spoken desire has been to keep the UFC and WEC as totally separate entities. The WEC was going to focus exclusively on the lighter weight classes while the UFC focused on 155 and above. However, i don’t believe that the merger is not on the horizon.* I think* that all signs point to the UFC strategically planning to bring the WEC into the UFC.


Now you are just speculating off of somebody elses speculation..


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting about you listing Papy Abedi as a Swedish prospect, I would never have thought of it but you are probably right about him.

My first thoughts about Swedish prospects would probably be some of these guys.

Reza Madadi 9-2 (LW): Not so young but he has matured lately and never looked better, he is originally from Iran so he has really good wrestling. He most recently steamrolled Junie Browning in a very one sided fight.

Nicholas Musoke 4-0 (WW): Don't know that much about him, but I saw his last fight and he really impressed me. Fast, powerful guy, big for WW. He trains with Alexander Gustafsson at Stockholm Shoot.

Tor Troeng 12-3-1 (MW): Well rounded but best at grappling, good top control and subs.

Magnus Cedenblad 7-3 (MW):This guy is still 'in development' but I saw his last 3-4 fights and he's improving exponentially right now. Very tall and lanky fighter, well rounded. Not a top prospect right now, but in a year or so I think he will be. His record is not that good because he lost his first two fights, but that dosen't make him any less interesting if he keeps developing like this.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

HW
1. Shane Del Rosario 26yo from Hawaii is 10-0 and Muay Thai champ
2. Shamil Abdurahimov 28yo 11-1 defeating Soko and Monson
3. Guram Gugenishvilli- Georgian who is 10-0
4. Ajlin Ahmic Croatian similar to cro cop 6-0
5. Neil Cooke, 6-0 fighting for KOTC
5. Bobby Peavler 5-0

rookies
Blagoi Ivanov from Bulgaria 26yo 3-0 

LHW

1. Jason Tapia 8-0
2. Georgi Todorchev 6-0 from Bulgaria
3. Roy Boughton 5-1 defeating Cirkunov and Ninja, but lost to Lee
4. Gian Villante 5-1 avenging only loss

rookies:
Ralek Gracie from Brazil
Roger Gracie from Brazil 29yo
Xande Ribeiro from Brazil 29yo
Robert Drysdale from USA 29yo
Misha Cirkunov from Toronto 2-1 
Peter Nolan 1-0 from Toronto fighting Dan Severn dec 10 

MW
1. Jason Norwood USA marine who studied mcmap10-1 with 10 wins in a row
2. Jeremy Hamilton 7-0
3. Ryan Laflare 6-0 fighting for KOTC
4. Rumen Dimitrov from Bulgaria 9-0 with 2 draws, world class ***** just like his brother Rosen
5.Arthur Guseinov from Dagestan 7-1 with only loss to prospect Isaev

rookies:
Joe Ray from USA 4-0, knocked out Chad Reiner
Chris Weidman from USA 3-0 fighting for ROC beat fellow prospect Uriah Hall
Uriah Hall 4-1 with loss to Weidman. Also competed in WCL

WW
1. Yan Cabral Brazilian living in Spain, 9-0 all submissions
2. Myles Jury from USA 9-0 all first round finishes fighting for KOTC
3. Bislan Isaev from Dogestan 9-1 with only loss to Tabera early on
4 Alberto Mina Brazilian 6-0 all finishes 28yo
5. Carlos filho Brazilian 6-0

LW
1.Billy Evangelista 11-0
2. KJ Noons 9-2 having last lost to Nick Diaz @WW
3 Carlos “carlao” Antonio de souza 9-0 with 8 finishes
4.Tiger Sarnavskiy. 10-0 from Russia, defeating Karen Grigoryan and highlight reel ko over kuku
5. Lukasz Sajewski 8-0 from Poland defeating fellow polish prospect Marcin Held. 
6. Jeremy “spooner” spoon 25yo from USA 8-0 and his nickname serves him well with 7 of 8 wins coming by submission, all finishes

Rookies
Alexi Mayweather
Rad Martinez

FW
1. Yusup Saadulaev 7-0 beating Jared Mcmahon
2. Chas Skelly 7-0 fighting for Bellator

BW
1. “El Feroz” Edwin Figueroa 7-0
2. Taylor mccorriston 5-0 from California

FlyW
1.Shoji
2. John Dodson fighting John Moraga

rookies
Jessie Riggleman
Louis Gaudinot fights in ROC Dec 3
Lah Thao


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit:some of the top fighters

Dave Herman









Stav Economou









Blagoi Ivanov









Roger Gracie









Robert Drysdale









Jason Norwood









Nate Kittredge









Rumen Dimitrov









Lyman Good









Ben Askren









Dan Hornbuckle









Rick Hawn









Kyle Pimental









Alberto Mina









Levi Forrest









Pablo Popovitch









Hacran Dias









Ivan Jorge









KJ Noons









JZ









Karakhanyan









Mike Easton









Eduard Folayang









Kevin Belingon









Jon Tuck









Joe Soto









Danillo and Yuri Villefort


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nazareno Malegarie would be good to see. The guy obviously has skills he has 7 different types of submission win so his BJJ must be solid even if the competition he is facing isn't top level.


----------



## Basketcase (Sep 28, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> HW
> 
> 1. *Dave "Pee Wee" Herman* 16-2 25 years old, with only losses coming by DQ to Soko and a huge upset to a sub-par korean. won 13 fights by KO or TKO and 3 by sub, all in round 1.
> 
> ...


List is pretty comprehensive in my opinion but how come Gunnar Nelson is off the list after his "easy" (if any MMA fight can be called that) win vs. Fadiora.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Basketcase said:


> List is pretty comprehensive in my opinion but how come Gunnar Nelson is off the list after his "easy" (if any MMA fight can be called that) win vs. Fadiora.


i feel that guys like Gunnar Nelson, Jimmy Manuwa and Jan Blachowicz are more then just prospects but legit fightes that are getting closer to top 10. Gunnar Nelson defeated undefeated Eugene Fadiora, Manuwa defeated Valentino Petrescu and Jan defeated long timer Daniel Tabera.theyre all going to be in the big shows very soon. its similar to calling Gegard Mousasi a "prospect"


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i was just checking some of their fights, and i was very surprised at the fight between Thiago Santos and Marcelo Mendes. it looked nothing like an mma match. two huge guys fighting with no gloves in a tiny cage with headbutts and footstumps. i guess its more of vale tudo. and in the end we get an interview of a brazilian version of aaron tru.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENV3sII8RsY

i was also impressed with Shamil Abdurahimovvs Jeff Monson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UakrIxLI8Vs

Josh Rosaaen and Chad Reiner had a tough fight where they were both gassed and fighting for their life. heres the 3rd round:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQXEBdg1vuw

Yuri Ivlev vs Ivan Jorge was good fight, and both fighters took turns in beating the hell out of the other. it looked like ivlev was the better striker while jorge was the better grappler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-JadtamtcU

and heres some Arthur Guseinov (the russian zaromskis)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFgiks8OKDU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfdus6KkHnQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfdus6KkHnQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWDJfAckhFE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBB9axZrl2Q&feature=related


----------



## Basketcase (Sep 28, 2010)

Two days ago Arni Isaksson from Iceland defeated Magomed Saadulaev in the second round with an arm triangle. The defeat is even more remarkable because Arni´s knee was totally destroyed in a fight two years ago and he wasn´t even supposed to walk normally ever again. Seems like he is back in a big way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxw94KTqqo0

Seems like the Icelanders are making some noise!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Basketcase said:


> Two days ago Arni Isaksson from Iceland defeated Magomed Saadulaev in the second round with an arm triangle. The defeat is even more remarkable because Arni´s knee was totally destroyed in a fight two years ago and he wasn´t even supposed to walk normally ever again. Seems like he is back in a big way.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxw94KTqqo0
> 
> Seems like the Icelanders are making some noise!


thanks much for the update and the link. i will immediately remove magomed saadulaev from prospects list no worries


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont think Paplo would pass an anabolic steroids test O_O


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

shanoknowsmma said:


> Awesome Thread!
> 
> Please check out my rankings site...i think you will like it...
> WORLD MIXED MARTIAL ARTS RANKINGS by shanoknowsmma
> Fighting Records & MMA Encyclopedia


thanks!

your site is missing a ton. this one is much better


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How many belts does Abel Cellum have?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

may i have back my post that is missing from this page...?

edit: nvm ill just copy from my desktop what i had
HW
1. Ajlin Ahmic 26yo Croatian is 6-0
2. Bobby Peavler 24yo from GA, USA 5-0
3. David Oliva “the Mayan Assassin” from Chicago 6-0 

rookies
Blagoi Ivanov from Bulgaria 26yo 3-0 
Stipe Miocic 28yo from Ohio, 3-0 by TKO

LHW

1. Drew Daniels 30yo from Utah 7-0
2. Lanus Jones from Barnsley, England, 7-0 
3. Georgi Todorchev from Bulgaria 6-0 all finishes
4. Gian Villante 25yo from NY 5-1 all finishes avenging only loss next fight in ROC
5. Roy Boughton 5-1 defeating Cirkunov and Ninja, but lost to Lee

rookies:
Ralek Gracie 25yo from Brazil 3-0, hunted sakuraba.
Xande Ribeiro 29yo from Brazil 2-0 by TKO
Robert Drysdale 29yo from USA 2-0 both by sub
Misha Cirkunov from Toronto via Latvia 2-1 
Peter Nolan 1-0 from Toronto was scheduled to fight Dan Severn dec 10 

MW
1. Rumen Dimitrov from Bulgaria 9-0 with 2 draws, world class ***** just like his brother Rosen
2. Svetoslav Savov from Bulgaria 6-0 all 1st round
3. Nobutatsu Suzuki from Japan 8-0, all KO 3 KO knees in a row, with 2 draws. fights for ZST and had some kickboxing matches
4. Jeremy Hamilton 25yo from Minnesota 7-0
5. Ryan Laflare from NY fighting for ROC 6-0 all finishes 
6. Toshi Nakamura from Japan in Rings 5-0 all finishes
7. Joe Ray from USA 4-0, knocked out Chad Reiner

rookies:
Chris Weidman from USA 3-0 fighting for ROC beat fellow prospect Uriah Hall
Uriah Hall 4-1 with loss to Weidman. Also competed in WCL

WW

1. Yan Cabral 27yo from Brazil living in Spain, trains for Nova Uniao 9-0 all submission, 
2. Mitch Clarke from Canada (8-0)
3. Yusaku Inoue from Japan 22yo 6-0 fighting dec 18
4. Kyle Pimental 26yo 7-0 all finishes
5. Michel Trator 7-0 
6. Alberto Mina Brazilian 6-0 all finishes 28yo, coaches for London Shootfighters
7. Carlos filho Brazilian 6-0
8. Yuri Villefort-brother of Danillo Villefort 6-0 
9. Darrel Salas from Northern Mariana Islands USA 6-0 all stoppages
10. Andy Branson from USA 24yo 5-0 

LW
1 Carlos “carlao” Antonio de souza 9-0 with 8 finishes
2. Lukasz Sajewski 8-0 from Poland defeating fellow polish prospect Marcin Held. 
3. Rad Martinez- 7-1 fighting for KOTC only loss to Marx
4. Zach Juusola 23yo from Minnesota 6-0
5. Levi Forrest “the Barbarian” 30yo out of Texas 6-0 

Rookies:
Jon Tuck 26yo from Guam, USA 5-0 defeated Folayang
"Kudlaty"Polok-from Poland 4-0 all sub beat Vainikainen
Kurt Kinser 22yo from India, 3-0 with a win over Shamar Bailey. fought for KOTC and Bellator
Alexi "Mayweather"- signed with MFC

FW
1. Fernando Guerra 28yo from Brazil, Chute Box 9-0 defeating Vinicius Borges 
2. Mark Adams from Portsmouth, England, 7-0 fighting Olivier 
3. Jeremy “spooner” spoon 25yo from OK USA 8-0 and his nickname serves him well with 7 of 8 wins coming by submission, all finishes
4. Yusup Saadulaev 25yo from IL USA 7-0 beating Jared Mcmahon, and 1 draw
5. Chas Skelly 25yo from Texas 7-0 fighting for Bellator 

BW
1. Jimmie Rivera fighting for KOTC, beat Cullum
2. Abel Cullum 23yi from NM fighting for KOTC 18-4
3. “El Feroz” Edwin Figueroa 26yo from Texas 7-0
4. Taylor mccorriston from Cali 6-0 pro, 4-0 amateur

rookies:
Yusaku Nakamura 24yo from Japan for DEEP 3 KO wins 

FlyW
1. Yuki Shojo from Japan 10-5 with wins over Urushitani and Abe
2. John Dodson fighting John Moraga dec 11
3. “Dudu” Dantas 21yo from Brazil 9-2 beat Kojima fights for Shooto, fighting Nog Dec 11

also international superstars Shamil Abdurahimov, Guram Gugenishvilli, Tiger Sarnavskiy, Bislan Isaev, Arthur Guseinov, Jan Blachowicz, Jimi Manuwa, Giorgio Andrews, Gary Wright, Sabah Fadai, Micallef, Dearsley, Jonas Billstein, Christian Eckerlin, Marcus Vantinnen, Papy Abedi, Simeon Thoresen, Gunnar Nelson, , David Aranda, Angelito Manguray, Belingon, Folayang, Hai Lin Ao, He Peng, Bao Li Gao


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The merger?
> 
> The link you posted is a reporter giving his speculation about why "he thinks" it may happen...
> 
> ...


You see they did merge!

what i say comes true in the future, whether i can provide a source or not. just like my patrick cote being released thread.

and now all these guys fight for ufc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the merger is currently in the process. The merger won't be complete until after WEC 53. Also, only 70 fighters from the WEC will be merging to the UFC and I know there are more of them!:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> You see they did merge!
> 
> what i say comes true in the future, whether i can provide a source or not. just like my patrick cote being released thread.
> 
> and now all these guys fight for ufc


Good call on the merger.:thumbsup:

But providing a credible source is necessary when you are discussing something as a fact.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this a credible link for presenting the merger as fact? http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...junkie-UFC_WEC_merge_2011_air_Versus_Spike_TV


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Is this a credible link for presenting the merger as fact? http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...junkie-UFC_WEC_merge_2011_air_Versus_Spike_TV


when I say "good call" I acknowledged that a merger took place... it's a pretty well known fact by now..

The credible link is for future reference..


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

If the UFC want to add another Brit to the roster that they can hype the poop out of then Mark Adams - BAMMA Featherweight champ would make a good addition. 6-0 with most recent win over Alan Omer. He is also a submission wrestler so makes a change from the usual "stand and bang" brits.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well get enough fighters in a local promotion and you are bound to get someone that breaks the steriotypical British fighter. However, I do think that BAMMA is on the rise and a few other fighters from that promotion will probably make it into the UFC. Of course with the WEC merging I wonder if we will see any other fighters from other promotions coming over!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> If the UFC want to add another Brit to the roster that they can hype the poop out of then Mark Adams - BAMMA Featherweight champ would make a good addition. 6-0 with most recent win over Alan Omer. He is also a submission wrestler so makes a change from the usual "stand and bang" brits.


Mark Adams is one and Giorgio Andrews is another british fighter that was doing good and fights on dec 4 for Ultimate Challenge. i dont see them as prospects though, i seem them as SURELY on their way to ufc unless they mess up big time (example Ninja Rua was one win away). international fighters from significant countries (UK, Germany, Australia) have more chance of making the ufc then american fighters with similar records.



kantowrestler said:


> Well get enough fighters in a local promotion and you are bound to get someone that breaks the steriotypical British fighter. However, I do think that BAMMA is on the rise and a few other fighters from that promotion will probably make it into the UFC. Of course with the WEC merging I wonder if we will see any other fighters from other promotions coming over!:thumbsup:


which Bamma fighters you referring to?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was referring to Mark Adams and yes you are right about international fighters. The reason why though is because the UFC has plenty of American MMA fighters at their disposal. However, they don't have as many international fighters at their disposal which is why other fighters have a bigger chance!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I was referring to Mark Adams and yes you are right about international fighters. The reason why though is because the UFC has plenty of American MMA fighters at their disposal. However, they don't have as many international fighters at their disposal which is why other fighters have a bigger chance!


you said "I do think that BAMMA is on the rise and *a few other fighters* from that promotion will probably make it into the UFC". which fighters??


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The 3 BAMMA champs could do ok in the UFC i think - Tom Watson, Rob Sinclair and Mark Adams. Gunnar Nelson is a top prospect and he could be a UFC champion in the future if he continues to develop. Also Stav Economou maybe deserves a shot, although he wouldnt ever become a top UFC heavyweight. 

Ultimate challenge MMA, the other big MMA promotion in Britain, also has some good fighters that could make it in the UFC. Lightheavyweight champion Jimi Manuwa is a top unbeaten prospect. Ben Smith is a heavyweight who has promise, but he needs more time to develop.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> The 3 BAMMA champs could do ok in the UFC i think - Tom Watson, Rob Sinclair and Mark Adams. Gunnar Nelson is a top prospect and he could be a UFC champion in the future if he continues to develop. Also Stav Economou maybe deserves a shot, although he wouldnt ever become a top UFC heavyweight.
> 
> Ultimate challenge MMA, the other big MMA promotion in Britain, also has some good fighters that could make it in the UFC. Lightheavyweight champion Jimi Manuwa is a top unbeaten prospect. Ben Smith is a heavyweight who has promise, but he needs more time to develop.


Tom Watson and Rob Sinclair have no business in the ufc. Stav Economou and Big Ben likewise.

Jimi Manuwa, Gunnar Nelson, Simeon Thoresen, Mark Adams and Giorgio Andrews are who im banking on from Bamma and ultimate challenge


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why do the BAMMA champions have no business in the UFC?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Why do the BAMMA champions have no business in the UFC?


Tom Watson got beat by Jesse Taylor who has no business in ufc, and never showed significant results, though hes a solid B-C level gatekeeper.

Rob Sinclair lost to Sass and Greg Loughran and has a notable win over another B-C level fighter in Weichel. i give Sinclair more of a chance to make the big show though.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Free Agent prospect Jon Olav Einemo of Norway has signed with UFC! He will be making his UFC debut against Shane Carwin. Einemo has excellent BJJ and only lost in MMA to Werdum by decision. Expect him to end up on the Sweden card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is going to be a UFC card in Nowday? When was this announced? Well Carwin getting a fight against a rising star is ok I guess.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

updated

HW
1. Guram Gugenishvilli 24yo from Georgia 11-0 Fighting for M-1 July 8, notable wins Poberezhets, Kenny Garner both taking him into the 2nd. *Fighting for M-1 July 8*
2. Shamil Abdurahimov 28yo from Russia 12-1 with wins over Monson and Sokoudjou
3. Shane Del Rosario 10-0 27yo fighting for strikeforce with muay thai background
4. Cole "The Polar Bear" Konrad 27yo 7-0 fights for Bellator. Is wrestling champion and won bellator HW tournament with wins over Lloret, Grabowski and Neil Grove
5. Damian Grabowski 31yo from Poland 13-1 only loss to Cole Konrad and a win over Scott Barrett
6. Stav "Crazy Bear" Economou 24yo 11-1 from Cyprus fighting out of UK, only loss to Vemola
7. Scott Barrett 27yo 12-2 losses to Corvin and Grabowski. Fights for Bellator
8. Thiago "Big Monster" Santos 8-1 from Brazil only loss to Aleinik by submission. Fighting for Bellator
9. Stipe Miocic 28yo 5-0 Croatian-American kickboxer with all knockouts. Also ranks in wrestling and is golden gloves champion. *Fights June 4*
10. Blagoi Ivanov 24yo from Bulgaria 4-0 1 No Contest (ring broke) most notable win over Fujita, defeated Fedor Emelianenko in *****. Fights for Bellator
11. David " The Mayan Assassin" Olivia 6-0 most notable win over Gluhov who took him to 3 rounds

LHW
1. Lorenz "the monsoon" Larkin 10-0 and 5-0 as an amateur. fighting for strikeforce practising Kung Fu, *fighting Gian Villante next June 24*
2. Jonas Billstein 9-0 20yo from Cologne fought 7 times in 2010! could be put on the Germany card. Toughest opponents Mathias Schuck and Hans Stringer who took him past the 1st round.
3. Marcos De Lima 8-0 with a decision over Paulo Filho and all other finishes, from Sau Paulo Brazil
4. Ronny Da Silva 11-1 from Natal Brazil
5. Dan "Dragon" Spohn 27yo 5-0

MW
1. Alexander "Storm" Shlemenko won 17 of his last 19 fights with 9 of them by KO, entered bellator season 5
2. Jimi "Poster Boy" Manuwa 9-0 from Morden, London. Notable win over Valentino Petrescu. All within 2 rounds
3. Rumen Dimitrov from Bulgharia 11 wins 2 draws most recently over shonie carter
4. Michael "Judo" Kuiper from the Netherlands 22yo 11-0
5. Bislan Isaev from Russia won his last 10 fights
6. Nobutatsu Suzuki from Japan 8-0 with 2 draws, from Japan fighting for ZST
7. Bryan "The Beast" Baker 25yo 17-2 recent wins over Jeremy Horn and Joe Riggs fighting for Bellator
8. Jeremy Hamilton 26yo from Minnesota 8-0 and 2-0 as an amateur. *Fighting June 24 and July 23*
9. Augusto Montano 9-0 from Mexico
10. Bruno Santos 8-0 from Brazil

WW 
1. Quinn Mulhern 26yo From New Mexico, 15-1 in KOTC,won last 7 fights in KOTC most notably Rich Clementi and Levi Stout. *Fights in Stikeforce next June 24*
2. Shamil "champion" Zavurov 27yo from Russia 15-1
3. Joe Ellenberger 11-0 brother of Jake Ellenberger and coming off career threatening injury
4. Mitch Clarke from Canada 9-0 most notably beat Travis Briere
5. Tyron Woodley 8-0 fighting for Strikeforce coming from wrestling background
6. Yuri Villefort 6-0 brother of UFC veteran Danillo, *fighting for Strikeforce next*
7. Yusaku Inoue 7-0 from Japan
8. Andy Branson from USA 24yo 6-0 notable wins Elvis Mutapcic by split decision and Ian Tice
9. Darrel Salas from Northern Mariana Islands USA 6-0 all stoppages
10. Lyman Good 25yo from New York 11-2 dropping 2 fights to a wrestling champion and judo champion. Fights for Bellator 

LW
1. Alex "Tiger" Sarnavskiy 22yo from Russia fighting for M-1 14-0 notable win against Karen Grigoryan by split decision and Kalabekov and Douglas Evans
2. Justin Wilcox won 10 of last 11 fights, fighting for Strikeforce
3. Francisco Drinaldo 9-1 with only loss to Yuri Alcantara fights for Jungle Fight *next fight against Martins*
4. Michael Chandler 8-0 fights for Bellator with notable wins over Marcin Held and Lloyd Woodard and Patricky Freire. *Fights Eddie Alvarez next*
5. Zach Juusola 23yo from Minnesota 8-0 notable win over Nate "Ladies Love" Jolly.
6. Shane Omer 7-0 from England 
7. Shane "Pikaboo" Alvarez from Northern Mariana Islands 5-0

FW
1. Patricio Freire from Brazil- 17 wins and only defeated by Joe Warren
2. Daniel Strauss- was on a 12 fight win streak including a win over Malegarie before losing to Patrico Freire
3. Nazareno Malegarie 25yo from Brazil was 19-0 before his fight with Daniel Strauss
4. Matt "Sunshine" Fiordirosa 12 wins in a row. Notable win over Chase Beebe early on.
5. Wilson Reis 12-3 fighting for Bellator
6. Brandon Bender 8-0 with 7 first round submissions in a row fights for Bellator
7. Pat Curran fighting for Bellator was on 4 fight winning streak including roger huerta and toby imada before losing to champion eddie alvarez
8. Eric "The Natural" Kelly from Phillipines 5-0

BW
1. John Lineker from Brazil won 11 in a row fighting for Jungle Fight
2. Zach Makovsky 13-2 fights for Bellator
3. Luis Nogueira 11-1 fights for Bellator. 
4. Kevin Belingon 9-0 from Phillipines
5. Giorgio Andrews 8-0 could be put on the London card
6. Eduardo Dantas 10-2 from Brazil fights for Bellator
7. Marcos Galvao 9-4 fights for Bellatoor
8. Jimmie Rivera 8-1 fighting for KOTC won 7 in a row incling Abel Cullum by Split decision.
9. Josh Hill 5-0 from Ontario, notable win over Diego Wilson

Flyweight
1. Brandon Merkt 26yo from WI 11-0
2. Roy Docyogen 9-0 from Phillipines 

Inactive for over a year: 
Heath Pedigo, Bazigit Atajev, Bao Li Gao, Hai Lin Ao, Jon Tuck, Gary Wright, Nathan Gerrard, Kyle Pimental, Pulga Pimentel, Alberto Mina, Lanus Jones,Yan Cabral, Mark Adams, Lukasz Sajewski, Yusup Saadulaev, Stephen Bass, Ryan Laflare


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

No mention of Ryan Jimmo, a canadian fighting at LHW? He is 15-1 with a 15 fight win streak which is one of the longest in mma right now. Mostly cans of course but has beaten Marvin Eastman and more recently Wilson Gouveia. Most of his fights are in the MFC.

Anyone heard of what happened to Gary Wright? Canadian LW, fights out of the same gym as Rory Macdonald, was 8-0 but hasn't fought since late 2009. Took some time off when he had a kid but was supposed to fight in late 2010. Seems like he had some potential, maybe he had injury problems?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Drogo said:


> No mention of Ryan Jimmo, a canadian fighting at LHW? He is 15-1 with a 15 fight win streak which is one of the longest in mma right now. Mostly cans of course but has beaten Marvin Eastman and more recently Wilson Gouveia. Most of his fights are in the MFC.
> 
> Anyone heard of what happened to Gary Wright? Canadian LW, fights out of the same gym as Rory Macdonald, was 8-0 but hasn't fought since late 2009. Took some time off when he had a kid but was supposed to fight in late 2010. Seems like he had some potential, maybe he had injury problems?


I mentioned Gary Wright in the inactive part. Ryan Jimmo seems solid but he lost on TUF to Antwain britt in 2008. Id still like to see him in the UFC though with his karate style.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys will Bellator and M-1 have CONTRACTS. They are certainly not free agents for the UFC.

Meanwhile, two of the only REAL free agents aren't even on the list. Both Hatsu Hioki at FW and Siyah Bahudarazada at WW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they are considered free agents because Bellator and M-1 allow their fighters to fight in other organizations. It'll be interesting to see where Hatsu Hioki and Siyah Bahudarazada end up. Of course isn't Hatsu UFC bound anytime soon?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No they do not. Bellator has a very strict UFC style exclusivity clause, and M-1 only shares fighters with those who co-promote with them.

Absolutely none of the two org's fighters are available to the UFC while under contract.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is true. So I guess Affliction and Strikeforce were good to get those co-promotions. But Bellator does allow SOME of their fighters to fight outside the organization on occasion.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Stipe Miocic signs with UFC!

Updated:

HW
1. Guram Gugenishvilli 24yo from Georgia 11-0 Fighting for M-1 July 8, notable wins Poberezhets, Kenny Garner both taking him into the 2nd. *Fighting for M-1 July 8*
2. Shamil Abdurahimov 28yo from Russia 12-1 with wins over Monson and Sokoudjou
3. Shane Del Rosario 10-0 27yo fighting for strikeforce with muay thai background
4. Cole "The Polar Bear" Konrad 27yo 7-0 fights for Bellator. Is wrestling champion and won bellator HW tournament with wins over Lloret, Grabowski and Neil Grove
5. Damian Grabowski 31yo from Poland 13-1 only loss to Cole Konrad and a win over Scott Barrett
6. Stav "Crazy Bear" Economou 24yo 11-1 from Cyprus fighting out of UK, only loss to Vemola
7. Scott Barrett 27yo 12-2 losses to Corvin and Grabowski. Fights for Bellator
8. Thiago "Big Monster" Santos 8-1 from Brazil only loss to Aleinik by submission. Fighting for Bellator
9. Edinaldo Oliveira 10 wins 1 draw from Brazil
10. Blagoi Ivanov 24yo from Bulgaria 4-0 1 No Contest (ring broke) most notable win over Fujita, defeated Fedor Emelianenko in *****. Fights for Bellator
11. David " The Mayan Assassin" Olivia 6-0 most notable win over Gluhov who took him to 3 rounds

LHW
1. Lorenz "the monsoon" Larkin 11-0 and 5-0 as an amateur. fighting for strikeforce practising Kung Fu,
2. Marcos De Lima 8-0 with a decision over Paulo Filho and all other finishes, from Sao Paulo Brazil. Signed with Strikeforce
3. Dan "Dragon" Spohn 27yo 5-0

MW
1. Alexander "Storm" Shlemenko won 17 of his last 19 fights with 9 of them by KO, entered bellator season 5
2. "Slava" Vasilevsky from Russia 15-1 with 14 wins in a row
3. Jimi "Poster Boy" Manuwa 9-0 from Morden, London. Notable win over Valentino Petrescu. All within 2 rounds. *Fights in September vs. undefeated Nick Chapman*
4. Rumen Dimitrov from Bulgharia 12 wins 2 draws most recently over shonie carter
5. Michael "Judo" Kuiper from the Netherlands 22yo 11-0
6. Nobutatsu Suzuki from Japan 8-0 with 2 draws, from Japan fighting for ZST
7. Bryan "The Beast" Baker 25yo 17-2 recent wins over Jeremy Horn and Joe Riggs fighting for Bellator
8. Derek Brunson 7-0 fighting for Strikeforce recently defeated undefeated Jeremy Hamilton
9. Augusto Montano 9-0 from Mexico
10. Bruno Santos 12-0 from Brazil won last 8 fights by decision

WW 
1. Shamil "champion" Zavurov 27yo from Russia 15-1
2. Khalib Nurmagomedov 12-0 from Russia
3. Joe Ellenberger 11-0 brother of Jake Ellenberger and coming off career threatening injury
4. Mitch Clarke from Canada 9-0 most notably beat Travis Briere
5. Tyron Woodley 8-0 fighting for Strikeforce coming from wrestling background
6. Yuri Villefort 6-0 brother of UFC veteran Danillo, Signed with Strikeforce
7. Yusaku Inoue 7-0 from Japan
8. Andy Branson from USA 24yo 6-0 notable wins Elvis Mutapcic by split decision and Ian Tice
9. Darrel Salas from Northern Mariana Islands USA 6-0 all stoppages
10. Lyman Good 25yo from New York 11-2 dropping 2 fights to a wrestling champion and judo champion. Fights for Bellator 
11. Dhiego Lima 6-0 from Brazil

LW
1. Alex "Tiger" Sarnavskiy 22yo from Russia fighting for M-1 14-0 notable win against Karen Grigoryan by split decision and Kalabekov and Douglas Evans
2. Justin Wilcox won 10 of last 11 fights, fighting for Strikeforce
3. Francisco Drinaldo 9-1 with only loss to Yuri Alcantara fights for Jungle Fight *next fight against Martins*
4. Michael Chandler 8-0 fights for Bellator with notable wins over Marcin Held and Lloyd Woodard and Patricky Freire. *Fights Eddie Alvarez next*
5. Zach Juusola 23yo from Minnesota 8-0 notable win over Nate "Ladies Love" Jolly.
6. Godron "Flash" Bell 7-0 from Utah
7. Shane Omer 7-0 from England 
8. Shane "Pikaboo" Alvarez from Northern Mariana Islands 6-0
9. Matt Ricehouse 5-0 fights for Strikeforce, defeated Randy Couture's son Ryan Couture

FW
1. Patricio Freire from Brazil- 17 wins and only defeated by Joe Warren
2. Daniel Strauss- was on a 12 fight win streak including a win over Malegarie before losing to Patrico Freire
3. Nazareno Malegarie 25yo from Brazil was 19-0 before his fight with Daniel Strauss
4. Matt "Sunshine" Fiordirosa 12 wins in a row. Notable win over Chase Beebe early on.
5. Wilson Reis 12-3 fighting for Bellator
6. Brandon Bender 8-0 with 7 first round submissions in a row fights for Bellator
7. Pat Curran fighting for Bellator was on 4 fight winning streak including roger huerta and toby imada before losing to champion eddie alvarez

BW
1. John Lineker from Brazil won 11 in a row fighting for Jungle Fight
2. Zach Makovsky 13-2 fights for Bellator
3. Luis Nogueira 11-1 fights for Bellator. 
4. Kevin Belingon 9-0 from Phillipines
5. Giorgio Andrews 8-0 could be put on the London card
6. Eduardo Dantas 10-2 from Brazil fights for Bellator
7. Marcos Galvao 9-4 fights for Bellatoor
8. Josh Hill 6-0 from Ontario, notable win over Diego Wilson

Flyweight
1. Brandon Merkt 26yo from WI 11-0
2. Roy Docyogen 9-0 from Phillipines 

Inactive for over a year: 
Heath Pedigo, Bazigit Atajev, Bao Li Gao, Hai Lin Ao, Jon Tuck, Gary Wright, Nathan Gerrard, Kyle Pimental, Pulga Pimentel, Alberto Mina, Lanus Jones,Yan Cabral, Lukasz Sajewski, Yusup Saadulaev, Stephen Bass, Ryan Laflare


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ryan Scope at WW :wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Shane Del Rosario is with Strikeforce so technically he is with Zuffa. Cole Konrad technically isn't a free agent cause he's with Bellator. They can only allow him to fight elsewhere.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Also of note are Feijao, Mo Lawal and Mousasi of Strikeforce, Ben Askren and Eddie Alvarez of Bellator


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Assan Njie


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First, of all who is Assan Njie? Second, Feijao, Mo Lawal and Mousasi will probably be in the UFC relatively soon. Third, Askren and Alveraz are not only in Bellator but they are the champions.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> First, of all who is Assan Njie? Second, Feijao, Mo Lawal and Mousasi will probably be in the UFC relatively soon. Third, Askren and Alveraz are not only in Bellator but they are the champions.


http://tinyurl.com/formyboyKanto


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, now that I am more informed I think Assan is more of a middleweight. For him to move down straight into Strikeforce is a little premature. If he is the guy then he isn't the one Coker is talking about.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> First, of all who is Assan Njie? Second, Feijao, Mo Lawal and Mousasi will probably be in the UFC relatively soon. Third, *Askren and Alveraz are not only in Bellator but they are the champions*.


Thats what should give UFC more reason to bring them over. UFC wants the best fighters


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Bellator is rather anal on keeping their fighters. They do have exclusive contracts with all their fighters. The only reason they let fighters fight with other promotions is basically to promote Bellator in other markets.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Stephen Bass is rumored to come from inactivity to be on tuf. Also removed some of the inactive fighters. 

HW
1. Guram Gugenishvilli 24yo from Georgia 11-0 notable wins Poberezhets, Kenny Garner both taking him into the 2nd. 
2. Cole "The Polar Bear" Konrad 27yo 7-0 Is wrestling champion and won bellator HW tournament with wins over Lloret, Grabowski and Neil Grove
3. Edinaldo Oliveira 12 wins 1 draw from Brazil

LHW
1. Mousasi

MW
1. Alexander "Storm" Shlemenko won 19 of his last 21 fights, entered bellator season 5
2. Rumen Dimitrov from Bulgharia 12 wins 2 draws most recently over shonie carter
3. "Slava" Vasilevsky from Russia 15-1 with 14 wins in a row
4. Bruno Santos 12-0 from Brazil won last 8 fights by decision. Fights for Bellator
5. Bryan "The Beast" Baker 25yo 17-2 recent wins over Jeremy Horn and Joe Riggs fighting for Bellator

WW 
1. Shamil "champion" Zavurov 27yo from Russia 18-1
2. Ben Askren- 8-0 fighting for Bellator 
3. Joe Ellenberger 12-0 brother of Jake Ellenberger and coming off career threatening injury
4. Yan Cabral 9-0 from spain

LW
1. Eddie Alvarez 22-2
2. Alex "Tiger" Sarnavskiy 22yo from Russia fighting for M-1 15-0 notable win against Karen Grigoryan by split decision and Kalabekov and Douglas Evans
3. Michael Chandler 8-0 fights for Bellator with notable wins over Marcin Held and Lloyd Woodard and Patricky Freire. Fights Eddie Alvarez next
4. Francisco Drinaldo 10-1 with only loss to Yuri Alcantara 
5. Shane Omer 7-0 from England . Has a win over Aaron Wilkinson

FW
1. Patricio Freire from Brazil- 17 wins and only defeated by Joe Warren
2. Pat Curran - fighting for Bellator 
3. Daniel Strauss- was on a 12 fight win streak including a win over Malegarie before losing to Patrico Freire
4. Nazareno Malegarie 25yo from Brazil was 19-0 before his fight with Daniel Strauss
5. Brandon Bender 8-0 with 7 first round submissions in a row fights for Bellator

BW
1. John Lineker from Brazil won 13 in a row fighting for Jungle Fight
2. Kevin Belingon 9-0 from Phillipines
3. Giorgio Andrews 8-0 
4. Josh Hill 7-0 from Ontario Canada, notable win over Diego Wilson
5. Zach Makovsky 13-2 fights for Bellator and gold medalist in men's grappling. Defeated Robichaux in his last fight

Flyweight
1. Roy Docyogen 9-0 from Phillipines 

Inactive for over a year: 
Heath Pedigo
Nathan Gerrard
Lukasz Sajewski
Augusto Montano


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the flyweights are important considering Zuffa wanting to start a flyweight division. Of course most of the fighters will probably come from three sources. Those sources would be Tachi Palace Fight, Shooto and the bantemweight division.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Ryan Scope at WW :wink01:


New BAMMA LW Champion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are BAMMA fighters exclusive contract fighters?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Are BAMMA fighters exclusive contract fighters?


Varies from fighter to fighter, typically their champions are but there are exceptions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So like the UFC they have championship clauses. Though if I recall Legacy FC had opt out clauses in their championships clauses cause that's what Holly Holm used to get out of her contract in Legacy and into her contract with the UFC. Too bad every promotion didn't have that kind of clause in their contract.


----------

